# Java3D Abfängerfrage



## knowledge (3. Aug 2010)

Hallo, 

beschäftige mich gerade mit Java3D. Warum wird die Box im Code unten nicht angezeigt? Wenn ich new ColorCube() nehme klappts auch.




```
public MyVirtualWorld(){
		
		// Szenengraph beschreibt "Virtual Universe"
		// Virtual Universe als Basis des Szenengraphs
		GraphicsConfiguration config = SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration();
		Canvas3D canvas3D = new Canvas3D(config);
		add("Center",canvas3D);
		BranchGroup scene = createSceneGraph();
		scene.compile();
		SimpleUniverse simpleU = new SimpleUniverse(canvas3D);
		simpleU.getViewingPlatform().setNominalViewingTransform();
		simpleU.addBranchGraph(scene);
	}
	
	private BranchGroup createSceneGraph() {
		BranchGroup objRoot = new BranchGroup();
		objRoot.addChild(new Box( 0.5f, 0.5f, 0.5f, null));
		return objRoot;
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame frame=new MyVirtualWorld();
	    frame.setTitle("Simple Universe Test");
	    frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	    frame.setBounds(0,0,400,300);
	    frame.setVisible(true);
	}
```


----------



## Marco13 (3. Aug 2010)

Kannst mal schauen ob die noch eine Apprearance braucht. Oder vielleicht Licht.


----------



## knowledge (3. Aug 2010)

Hallo Danke für die Antwort. 

Gibt es denn default keine Instanz der Klasse Appearance die der Box zugeordnet wird? Ich muss mir jetzt also ne eigene Appearance ausdenken und mittels setAppearance der Box zuweisen?


----------



## knowledge (3. Aug 2010)

Frage selbst beantwortet ;-) Scheint wohl defaultmässig schwarz zu sein. Wenn Appearance gesetzt (mit Farbe) dann wird was angezeigt.


----------

